# Ikariam - Treaty Advanced Warning



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Guys ,

Giving you the heads up first, as we have a few non DW guys in the alliance

Tomorrow (Friday 3rd) at 16:00 I am going to cancel the peace treaty with TGO.

Many TGO players are inactive and are just crying out to be pillaged - but under the new v0.2.8 upgrade if we pillage someone we have a treaty with - you will suffer big time in your towns satisfaction levels.

So find your self some TGO *INACTIVES * and pillage away. (after 16:00 tomorrow)

*HOWEVER * TGO may see this as an act of aggression and may launch some counter attacks. Please be aware of this , although the threat they pose is minimal.

If I can ask you ONLY pillage inactive TGO members at present - we have not fallen out with them (yet) - we just want their loot :thumb:

.


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

If we are removing TGO can we also remove Foxho pretty please.
I have so many of them targeted


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Stan said:


> If we are removing TGO can we also remove Foxho pretty please.
> I have so many of them targeted


Foxho are much stronger than TGO - removing them both at once may leave us in a double war scenerio :doublesho

Lets stick with TGO for now and see what the response is.

If needs be we can put it round the table about foxho after a few days.

(must admit would love to do both - its just the risk maybe high if they get shirty about it )


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

& all those lovely towns i've got my eyes on will be gone by then, i shall check back with you in a few days.


----------

